# FFDOZIER's Tracker 1232 Full Mod



## FFDOZIER (May 15, 2011)

Guys I've just aquired a 2006 Tracker Topper 1232 for free. My Father-in-Law actually won it in a raffle and told me I could have it as he only fishes from a one-man creek boat. It came with 2 seats and a BPS Brand 45 lb Thrust Trolling Motor on the back. It doesn't have a trailer but it's a starting point. I was actually fixing to buy a Tracker 1542 but this will do for now until I decide to upgrade. 

My plans are for right now to put in a new carpeted floor, 2 seats with 7" pedestals on the benchs, a bow-mount foot-controlled trolling motor, fish finder, somewhere around a 5-9.9 hp motor, possibly a livewell, and last but not least a trailer. I may also decide to do some storage somewhere but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Spoiler (May 15, 2011)

Good luck to you and I look forward to follow along with your build.


----------



## FFDOZIER (May 16, 2011)

After reading over some other mods I've decided to build some storage directly behing the front bench with a hole to place a livewell made out of a cooler. The plan is for there to be a hole that the cooler sits in where I can remove it when I need to. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## FFDOZIER (May 17, 2011)

After going to pick the boat up I realized the trolling motor is actually an older Motorguide 34 lb Thrust Model. I wasn't really planning on using it anyways but who knows. I'll probably buy one of the BPS Prowler 55 lb Thrust Models to hold me over until I purchase an outboard for it. Luckily I have a Bass Pro about 25 minutes from the house so I'll have everything I need close by. I've also just about decided to repaint the boat as well.


----------



## carolinasled (May 17, 2011)

What part of SC are you from Dozier?


----------



## FFDOZIER (May 17, 2011)

I'm from Loris which is about 20 miles inland from Little River and North Myrtle Beach.


----------



## FFDOZIER (May 20, 2011)

So BassPro is having there take 6 months to pay deal going on right now so I'm thinking about going ahead a buying a trolling motor for the Bow. My question is what size thrust do I need to effieciently push this little boat. I used to have a 1436 Sylvan with an older 42 lb thrust troller on the front and it pushed it fine but there were times where I felt I could have used more. But that boat have a 20 hp motor on the back and this one will have just another trolling motor back there. Do you guys thinka 45 lb thrust will do the job. I rarely fish any heavy current if ever. Thanks


----------



## FFDOZIER (May 20, 2011)

Right now I'm looking at the Minn Kota Edge Trolling Motors if that helps. Any opinions on these?


----------



## FFDOZIER (May 21, 2011)

I just got word today from my Father-in-Law that he has a trailer for me. A fellow traded him a trailer for doing some work on a golf cart. I just have to make the 3 hour drive to pick it up sometime in the next couple of weeks. He said the guy described it as a rather nice galvanized trailer.

I also ran to Bass Pro today and picked up the seat pedestals, bow and stern lights, and a battery case.


----------



## slabdaddy (May 22, 2011)

45 lb thrust will plane that little tin; have fished all over your neck from the mouth of Little Pee Dee and the Lumber and on down towards Gal-Ferry! Prefer transom- mount personally; Good Luck!  8)


----------



## taterosu (May 23, 2011)

Mine is a 35 lb thrust but I havent got to try it yet. Just going from the guy I got the boat from he said it was plenty. He mostly fished small farm pond and never really had an out board. Good luck on the build.


----------



## FFDOZIER (May 26, 2011)

I just order the Minn Kota Edge 45 lb Thrust Trolling motor with the foot control and my carpet from Bass Pro. Just waiting for it to come in and then I'll get some more pics up. Definitely ready to get this boat on the water. I do have one question. I know the edge series motors don't come with a plug. From what I understand they come ready for direct connection to the battery. Since I plan on having a battery solely to be used for this trolling motor do I need to install a plug or just connect it straight to the battery.


----------



## BaitCaster (May 26, 2011)

That's one great father-in-law you have!


----------



## Ictalurus (May 26, 2011)

My MinnKota Edge came with the alligator clips for connection to the battery. I cut those off and attached the male plug, my battery isn't close enough to directly connect. The clips supplied with the motor will work fine.


----------



## FFDOZIER (May 26, 2011)

Ictalurus said:


> My MinnKota Edge came with the alligator clips for connection to the battery. I cut those off and attached the male plug, my battery isn't close enough to directly connect. The clips supplied with the motor will work fine.



Do you remember how long the wiring with the alligator clips were? My batteries will be in the rear so I was wondering if they would reach without me having to extend them.


----------



## FFDOZIER (Jun 3, 2011)

Well today I got my Minn Kota Edge 45 and my carpet from Bass Pro.


I went ahead and covered the center floor and bench cover that I already had cut out. I've got a busy weekend ahead of me but hopefully I can get some work done on the front deck (as low as possible) and get the trolling motor mounted.


That's a 7" Wise Pedestal and it seems to be just about the perfect height for what I am looking for.





Overall I'm fairly happy with the progress of the build being that I'm working on a tight budget and I've been super busy with work and the family lately.


----------



## Ictalurus (Jun 3, 2011)

FFDOZIER said:


> Ictalurus said:
> 
> 
> > My MinnKota Edge came with the alligator clips for connection to the battery. I cut those off and attached the male plug, my battery isn't close enough to directly connect. The clips supplied with the motor will work fine.
> ...




Sorry for the delay in reply. I see you have your new Edge in now, that should make your boat really scoot on the water. I think the power cord will have a hard time reaching the back of the boat.


----------



## FFDOZIER (Jun 3, 2011)

Yea it's definitely not long enough but extending it won't be a problem. And yes I think the 45 will move this little tin along pretty good.


----------



## FFDOZIER (Jun 6, 2011)

Well I finished the front deck and trolling motor mount today. Hope to mount the trolling motor along with the pedestal seats tomorrow. I'll get up some pics then too


----------



## FFDOZIER (Jun 8, 2011)

I got the front deck in for the trolling motor and fish finder and I also got in the front floor. Anyways here's some pics and hopefully I'll get the trolling motor mounted by this weekend.


----------



## Ictalurus (Jun 8, 2011)

Looks great man, very nice =D>


----------



## JFDBasser (Jun 8, 2011)

Looks great....a lot like how I had mine setup....it worked great. You'll like that bow shelf under the bow deck. I stored 3600 boxes of plastics up there.


----------

